# classical composer that are so relentlessly loud it's crazy?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for something in league whit Jon Leifs - saga symphony, i would buy more Jon Leifs but most of his works is hard to get here or out of print and it's a shame.

Did any composer, try to emulate the sound of Jon Leifs this guy stand out has a heavyweight in classical music for the intensity and loudness factor,He is like the ivan drago of rocky 4 (lol).

so are there similar classical composer or he unique, like it dosen get lod and heavier than Leifs opus?


:tiphat: you favorite former amish(deprofundis toss in a joke)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Listening to Jon Liefs work on YouTube (whom I hadn't heard before - thanks for the recommendation) I only find it loud in brief spikes, the rest being very quiet making the loud seem louder maybe.

So, I don't know. You might like Howard Hanson's Lament for Beowulf


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You could check out the Mount St Helen symphony by Hovhaness - the volcano eruption movement.....


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

You could turn up the volume :devil:

Actually, I find that Bruckner is often very loud, since there is a marked contrast between extended quiet passages and loud ones. Also, Messiaen's organ music comes to mind, particularly Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if there are any Classical works that are relentlessly loud. Classical is known for dynamics, unlike most pop music.


----------

